# gas powered Hitachi's



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I never knew they made this line. Does anyone have first hand experience with any of the nailers? I had a small, 1 hour job today where I was lugging my compressor, hose, and 2 nailguns 2 blocks and I was swearing all the way there vowing never again without a Paslode. But I may change my mind if the Hitachi's work and are interchangeable with the Paslode nails and gas cartridges. I assume they don't though.

http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Hitachi-NR90GC2/p3565.html


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have had one for about 4 years now and it has never jammed or misfired on me. 

I probably shot 5000-10000 nails before I cleaned it for the first time last week.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just goin to say Greg Di got one


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> I have had one for about 4 years now and it has never jammed or misfired one me.
> 
> I probably shot 5000-10000 nails before I cleaned it for the first time last week.


The fuel rods don't fit from Paslode do they? Except I see that the framing gun does. Which ones do you have Greg? And where do you get the fuel rods from?


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

framerman said:


> The fuel rods don't fit from Paslode do they? Except I see that the framing gun does. Which ones do you have Greg? And where do you get the fuel rods from?


The fuel rods do fit the Paslode. My supplier was out of the Paslode the last time I needed them and he gave me the Hitachi.

Congrats on becoming a Mod!

Bill


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

framerman said:


> The fuel rods don't fit from Paslode do they? Except I see that the framing gun does. Which ones do you have Greg? And where do you get the fuel rods from?


fuel rods? what are these things nuculear?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> fuel rods? what are these things nuculear?


Now introducing the plutonium powered framers! The fuel rods also work in your delorian, and give your flux capacitor the extra boost it needs. BUY IT NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

framerman said:


> The fuel rods don't fit from Paslode do they? Except I see that the framing gun does. Which ones do you have Greg? And where do you get the fuel rods from?


I've never seen a Hitachi fuel cell. I only use the Paslode ones in it!

I have the FRH version. The FRH version is uses the clipped head driver rod, so I would assume the only difference is the magazine.

My gun, knock on wood, has been flawless since the day I bought it. I have a Paslode trimmer and it's extremely fickle compared to the Hitachi.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the paslode guns. No matter what brand though, couldn't live with out my cordless guns:laughing: They come in so freakin handy! 

I believe the hitachi's will use all paslode fuels and nails. I think hitachi makes two framin guns, one shoots the plastic collated 21 degree nails and one shoots the paper tape 30 degree nails like paslode nailers.


Dave


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree, my paslode always has a small issue. I just picked up a 1 gal comp. for 120$ at depot & it's very quiet & portable. Runs 1 gun fine, trim guns no problem, framer works good for nonproduction work. It's also very light & portable, ofcourse you still need power.


----------



## newbuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

Framerman we use the Dewalt 18v Cordless trim guns inside. I have seen and used the gas powered guns but leaving that gas smell in a house is a no-no for me. The framing Paslodes are awesome for a quick job but so is a hammer and nail if it was that small of a job. I love the dewalt guns because the come in 18/16/15 ga. and have only batteries to worry about not batteries and gas. Just my $.02


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

newbuilder said:


> but leaving that gas smell in a house is a no-no for me.


Dude, that's got to be the funniest thing I've seen all day. The smell dissipates in what, 10 seconds? If you're HO's are up your ass that close while you are working, you have much bigger problems than the smell of gun gas.:laughing:


----------



## newbuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes greg I understand the gas smell goes away quickly. The guys originally got the paslodes for punch lists and last second items and they work great, the smell doesn't bother me but to a homeowner... I'm not going to argue. We run maintenance on some high end townhomes and assisted living where we use the guns as well. I have heard a few comments and that is all it took, they didn't make it an issue but I wanted to avoid any chance of an issue. It was kind of like smoking in a house, I don't let the guys do it, I won't use guns in the house either. I'm glad I could bring some humor into your day though:clap:. I prefer the Dewalt 18V for more than just the gas "fumes" though. I like that you only have to worry about battery power. The paslodes have the fuel cells you have to keep full. The Dewalt you charge and go. The paslode you charge and pop in a fuel cell. You must keep purchasing fuel cells, one more thing to worry about. Paslode didn't have 15g finish guns at the time either. I'm a sucker for Dewalt.


----------

